# 3 Sticker sune-CLL recognition method



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the recognition system I came up with, and have always used, to recognise the Sune-CLLs using the same 3 sticker positions everytime.

Rowe’s system (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHP2Hlgce-k) just wasn’t doing it for me. Chris Olson’s recent video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2RKsfjWEmA) also outlines the conventional method of recognition, although I think it is outdated and harder to apply than my system.

The sticker positions are always: *F*LU, *R*FU and *U*BR (where the bold letter indicates which of the three stickers of the corner is to be recognised, although this is common knowledge)


Images shown in anti-CLL pairs:

Sune: (R U R' U R U2' R')
diag: (R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2)

Niklas: (R U' L' U R' U' L)
diag-Niklas: (F R' F' R U2 R U2 R')

crap:  (y2 R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R')
diag-crap: ( R' F2 R U2' R U' R' F)

(called the last one name because I don't know the name) edit: it shall be called crap because it is crap.

Pros: 
•	Fast/faster recognition
•	Easier recognition for beginners (in my opinion)
•	Easier to one-look as you only need to focus on 3 stickers in the same place every time, rather than tracking up to four stickers in the other system.
• Easily applicable to the Antisune set
• Can be used for ANY CxLL set (COLL, CMLL)

Cons: 
•	It will be difficult to change systems even if you are a relatively new CLL user.

Every CLL subset can be fully recognised using only 3 stickers that appear on 3 different corners.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2013)

I actually quite like this, thanks for sharing. If only I could easily go back and relearn to recognise sune/AS CLL...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 22, 2013)

I know what you mean. I guess it'll be best for beginners then.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll probably use this for more complicated one looks. Glad someone finally posted this since Justin Harder didn't wanna share -___-
Is it alright if I make a video on this?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 22, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll probably use this for more complicated one looks. Glad someone finally posted this since Justin Harder didn't wanna share -___-
> Is it alright if I make a video on this?



Justin Harder's system is different. He showed me it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Justin Harder's system is different. He showed me it.



...that turd. Shows it to other people but not me 

Well, after playing with this I doubt ill use it. I don't have any issues with the 4 sticker one and it's probably more work to switch with little to my benefit.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...that turd. Shows it to other people but not me
> 
> Well, after playing with this I doubt ill use it. I don't have any issues with the 4 sticker one and it's probably more work to switch with little to my benefit.



Alright, i'll probably make a vid on it eventually then.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2013)

I could still make a vid. For new people this is probably great!
I'm just so used to the 4 sticker system that I can't really switch.


----------



## Akiro (Jul 23, 2013)

Please make a vid... I'm learning CLL atm and i haven't learned Sunes and antisunes cases yet!


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 23, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I could still make a vid.



Sure thanks.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't CLL enough that it's too late for me to switch, and I like this system. I'll probably end up doing both this and the 4-sticker system I use, depending on angle. I've already managed to learn it, though I'll need to practice obviously so I don't mess it up. Thanks!


----------

